# Clark Village Street Somerset Night Stop



## Bessyboy (Aug 2, 2017)

We stayed at Clarks Village staff car park over night this week, having booked in with the management team, my advice to any one is do NOT bother, we were plagued by boy racers who started racing on the main road adjacent to the CP (A39) they raced back and forth for hours and then in the early hours they came onto the car park and raced around spraying gravel and doing wheel spins til the early hours. It was unbearable we got dressed at 03.00 and packed up and drove to the M5 and rested on the service area. Never again, we were told that the car park was locked in the evening but it never is. My advice dont bother its not worth it.


----------



## Trish1997 (Aug 2, 2017)

Thanks for that. We're close by but won't use that now.


----------



## camperbob (Aug 4, 2017)

*street o/n*

do not o/n in the town c/p wardens move you on.


----------

